
Google snaps up 52 Sunnyvale properties worth more than $820M in one fell swoop - kafkaesq
https://www.bizjournals.com/sanjose/news/2017/07/27/google-sunnyvale-property-buying-spree-campus.html
======
natch
Site requires registration and/or subscription to read anything.

